# Long range



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

When u practice with bow, do u practice long range (50+yrds) to help tighten groups at 20 -30 - 40 yrd and what is your longest distance that you are comfortable shooting a deer at?

during the off season, My hunting brothers and I will practice up to 70 and 80 yrds. seems to help fine point the bad things in our form. + we can rag each other a good bit.
35 yards is mine.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Autumnrider, I'll pull back on a deer at 50 yards in decent conditions. As long as the wind isn't bad, the deer is calm and I'm not shooting through obstacles. I practice out to 80 in the off season as well and can keep the groups basketball sized no problem. One of my favorite most relaxing things to do.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

EBBS, That is one of my favorite hobbies, "JUST SHOOTING THAT BOW"


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

50 to 55 is longest i will go


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong with shooting long distance....good for the aim. You are right it does help you focus and tune you in...but 70 yards is a good bit of drop. For me 50 is it, maybe I should try reaching out a bit more.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

it changes every year, I shoot a hha slider and get a new bow every year. this year i was practicing out to 75 and would shoot a deer at 50 if everything was kosher. last year I was shooting out to 95 with my reezen and 50 also on animals. but ya i will max out my sight and that is as far as i shoot and my 20-50 is alot better since i have started shooting out farther.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

What do you do with last year's bow? Trade it? Sell it? I've got a 2005 Switchback and I'm getting antsy for something lighter, faster, quieter (which will be tough, my bow is silent). Just curious. I don't mind hand-me-downs at all! Bought the SB used.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

usually trade it back in for less than half of what i paid for it. ya im not the brightest!!! this year I sold my 2010 alphamax to my uncle for $300 paid $899 for it, but I owe him big time for gas when he would take me hunting when I was younger and he needed an upgrade from his 1989 hoyt. the switchback is a great bow, IMO one of mathews best. in all honesty you would be better keeping it and having it as a back up because a shop would not give you $350 set up, everybody I know including myself regrets getting rid of their switchback. lighter and faster will be cake to beat the switchback but quiet will be a close call, if you end up keeping the switchback look into getting a vibekiller by coolhandluke on archerytalk, they make a HUGE differance on any bow.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got a vibekiller and LOVE IT! Luke's a good guy, has a hard time keeping up on orders though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When I practiced with my compound back in the day @ 80 yards regularly I was comfortable shooting fist sized groups @ 50.

Now that I hunt with a longbow I'm comfortable making a good shot out to 40 yards.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My concern with the longer shots is that deer will hear the shot and jump the string. I can keep groups near 4 inches at 40 yards but have set a limit of 30 yards for hunting. I have a "one-shot, one-kill" mentality and use a 9 out of 10 barometer, meaning the only shots I take - regardless of what I am using (pistol, bow, long gun) - give me a 90-percent chance of a clean kill. Bottom line: If the deer moves at all at the sound of the shot, it compromises my self-imposed rule.

I really don't know how a deer might react to "string music" when shots are stretched, but sure would appreciate anyone's comments from experience afield.

www.thinkingafield.org


----------



## SDCoyote (Feb 2, 2012)

I practice 10-60 yards. Won't shoot a deer passed 30 yards ever. Lost a doe I shot at 7 yards this year..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I too practice from 10 to 80 yards and would be comfortable placing a shot on a deer at 50 yds and an elk at 70 yds. I'm shooting a 2010 PSE Brute and have 4 other PSEs. Do any of you guys shoot 3D, indoor or field tournaments?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> My concern with the longer shots is that deer will hear the shot and jump the string. I can keep groups near 4 inches at 40 yards but have set a limit of 30 yards for hunting. I have a "one-shot, one-kill" mentality and use a 9 out of 10 barometer, meaning the only shots I take - regardless of what I am using (pistol, bow, long gun) - give me a 90-percent chance of a clean kill. Bottom line: If the deer moves at all at the sound of the shot, it compromises my self-imposed rule.
> 
> I really don't know how a deer might react to "string music" when shots are stretched, but sure would appreciate anyone's comments from experience afield.
> 
> www.thinkingafield.org


 If at the longer shots say 35 to 50 the deer are jumping string--your bow is noisy period. They should never react to the longer shots if your bow is tuned proper and of course was engineered without noise generating designs and you have added noise dampening devices. Check your bows noise by letting someone else shoot it and you stand directly to the side about 5 yards. Also have them shoot theirs and do the same--its easier to get a perspective of how noisy your bow is when comparing rather than just yours. Lastly at the closer ranges say 20yds on in, if its real quiet in the woods that day even those become tough because even the quiet bows make some noise--that then bow speed comes into play. I had a buck dodge my arrow from ten foot directly under me (i was in a shooting blind built in a tree). He literally layed his front half down--back stayed in place--and my arrow missed by inches. That particular bow was quiet and shot 240fps. Not smoking fast but good enough. So lastly it all depends on how nervous a deer is as well. On a real jittery and nervous deer I try to let them get no closer than 25 to 30 yards at the closest. So watch their behavior--it should dictate when and how far you should try the shot. Sorry for the long version, but wanted to try and cover all that has determined what I do with my bow (make it quieter) and what goes into a shot.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I practice out to 60+ but never will i shoot past 40... the bow is up to the task but there is always variables beyond our control in bow hunting... found way too many over the years dead with Arrows sticking out of everywhere long before i picked up a bow... to each their own, everybody has there limits!!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I've shot stick-bows (longbow/recurve) for over 20 years and I've killed deer out to 65 yards. However, 7-12 yards are my best ranges. 20 is about my practical limit, although I did kill a doe at 30 and a buck at 3 yards this past season. Glenway, I really like that 90%rule...that keeps us most effective. RS, NattyB


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

FYI...that 65 yard shot was a follow-up to an already wounded deer. I'm no Fred, Howard or Art. RS, NattyB


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I shoot out to 60 every now & again.
Practice a lot at 40-50 yards .
Never shot a deer over 18 yards.
I just want take a shot unless I know I can slam dunk it?

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> I shoot out to 60 every now & again.
> Practice a lot at 40-50 yards .
> I just want take a shot unless I know I can slam dunk it?


Im shoot about the same i have never shot at a deer over 20 yards.


----------

